# PFSH: from each category?



## GregPalmer (Jan 24, 2012)

One other question:

Regarding the requirement for Comprehensive PFSH (2 for established patient, 3 for New patients), I think I saw somewhere that this doesn't mean just 2 or 3 elements, but rather elements from 2 or 3 areas (areas being "Past", "Family", and "Social").  In other words, 3 elements which are all from "Past" would not meet the requirement.  Is that correct?

Thank you.

Greg Palmer


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Jan 24, 2012)

you are correct, Greg.


----------



## Julie Davis (Feb 8, 2012)

You are right about this.  They need to comment on 2 of the 3 categories or 3 of the 3 categories depending on the exam they are doing.  They don't get extra credit for documenting multiple things from one category.


----------



## Kreismann (Jun 1, 2012)

Our EMR has an option "None noted" under family history. Can you get credit for choosing this option if the patient has no relevant family history?

Thank you!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 5, 2012)

*None Noted*

NO, I would not count this.  To me, this means that the provider did not take a family history (i.e. did not note it).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

